# Face Paint to be Flame Resistant



## Grimfury160 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Researchers at USM have developed a silicone based “make-up” that can be applied to the skin for extreme flame resistance. PEO Soldier had mention the need for the development of a FR Camouflage Face Paint well over a year ago in combination with flame resistant clothing solutions. Improvised explosives have brought a new age of combat where death or injury from burns is one of the largest threats in fighting an insurgency. While the future of warfare is uncertain, great measures are now taken to provide as much flame resistant protection as possible to those in the U.S. Military and beyond.
> Read more: [URL='http://kitup.military.com/2012/08/flame-resistant-cammie-paint.html#ixzz24TtRVPTu[/QUOTE']http://kitup.military.com/2012/08/flame-resistant-cammie-paint.html#ixzz24TtRVPTu[/URL]


 
It took them years to think of this?


----------



## pardus (Aug 24, 2012)

What is the real world application for this? Don't need face paint while doing mounted ops, don't need to worry about fire while doing dismounted ops...


----------



## CDG (Aug 24, 2012)

pardus said:


> What is the real world application for this? Don't need face paint while doing mounted ops, don't need to worry about fire while doing dismounted ops...


 
Doesn't mean some general won't jump all over it and start requiring it to be worn by anyone leaving a base/FOB/COP/whatever.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 24, 2012)

pardus said:


> *What is the real world application for this?* Don't need face paint while doing mounted ops, don't need to worry about fire while doing dismounted ops...


 
Halloween?  Kid's costumes?


----------



## pardus (Aug 24, 2012)

Anything I see from PEO Soldier I immediately jump to 'fuck you' mode, which normally is the correct response.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2012)

pardus said:


> What is the real world application for this? Don't need face paint while doing mounted ops, don't need to worry about fire while doing dismounted ops...


That's kind of what I was thinking.  "Who wears face paint anymore, especially in a helo?"  Maybe guys who are going straight into a protracted op.  I wonder if it will be mandated for pilots and crewmembers.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 24, 2012)

They need better IR reduction facepaint. That would have real world use.
Reed


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2012)

Probably still hot as balls and one more thing to clean up. Overall I give this initiative an "A" for wasting time and money.


----------



## pardus (Aug 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Probably still hot as balls and one more thing to clean up. Overall I give this initiative an "A" for wasting time and money.


 
PEO Soldier strikes again!


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2012)

Inside a PEO Soldier planning/ brainstorming session:

"Okay team, what should our priorities be for the upcoming year? What do our soldiers need on the battlefield?"
"Light, durable, fire resistant combat uniforms?"
"We have those."
"We do?"
(Colonel stares daggers at the offending party)
"Um, what if we had a universal camo..."
(Daggers)
"Can we reduce the weight a soldier carries? Lighter plates would be a good start."
"Nah. We'll let those SOF guys do it, contract with some former SOF guys to design it, and then we'll come in and buy whatever we need so there's no point in spending money on that."
"Well...Afghanistan has shown us that the 5.56 as fired from an M-4 lacks killing power...."
(Daggers) "First, it is "stopping power" if you want to use such a term. Second, you've been reading the internet again, haven't you? What, is this where you say we need to bring back the ole' .30 cal that was good enough for our granddaddies?"
"Well Sir, a 6.8..."
(Daggers) Jesus Christ, not this shit again. What else?"
(silence)
"Boots?"
"Nope."
"S-s-socks?"
"Nope."
"A new and improved mess kit made from titanium?"
"That has promise. Write that down."
"Kevlar-reinforced reflective belts?"
"Fobbits need protection too. Great idea. Write that down."
"Flame resistant face paint?"
"Brilliant!!!! They'll give me an MSM for thinking of that unless I can submit from Qatar and then it's a Bronze Star! Get CPT Suckass on the line and tell him we need to 'inspect the troops and solicit feedback' in Qatar ASAP!"
"Leverage apps for our soliders, giving them an expensive, easily broken, unsupported-by-our-logistics-chain-and probably-lost-by-Joe-creating-an-OPSEC-nightmare iPad?"
"Are you fucking stupid? I don't have time for this shit, I'm going to Qatar."


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 24, 2012)

500 F is still 500 F with or without face paint. Your face may not burn but just my guess but it is still FUCKING hurt


----------



## pardus (Aug 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Inside a PEO Soldier planning/ brainstorming session.......


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I...
> "Leverage apps for our soliders, giving them an expensive, easily broken, unsupported-by-our-logistics-chain-and probably-lost-by-Joe-creating-an-OPSEC-nightmare iPad?"
> ...


 
?


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2012)

I know they have them and are supposed to be good, I'm just a little skeptical of the whole deal.

And if you need to hang an iPhone off your rifle to shoot better, that $600 or so dollars would be better spent on ammunition and range time...to learn to shoot better.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ideal make up for Kate Moss! She always has cigarette in her gob or hand!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2012)

Face paint may be needed for a war in Korea, but flame resistant paint?

Just develop something that has less grease and you reduce the flammability.

All B.S. anyway.  A guy sitting in a burning vehicle will still burn to death if he sits there, FR gear or not.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 26, 2012)

pardus said:


> What is the real world application for this? Don't need face paint while doing mounted ops, don't need to worry about fire while doing dismounted ops...


 
You guys are obviously not thinking outside the box! I have a archery bull elk hunt in a couple of weeks, here in the Arizona sun, this might just be the ticket

By the way, thank you tax payers!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't nomex balaclavas do this?


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Can't nomex balaclavas do this?


 
Does this look like the 1980's to you?  Those went out of style years ago.




(and.....end sarcasm)


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 26, 2012)

You mean...those Raybans I've got aren't even ironically cool anymore?


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Can't nomex balaclavas do this?


 
Do you want to wear a nomex balaclava in the desert or jungle while on a foot patrol for 1 or 2 weeks? Fuck that!

In a vehicle yes that's practical, but not dismounted, and dismounted is the only time you'd need face cam.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 27, 2012)

But that said, and correct me if I'm wrong, when will you get caught up in a gigantic fire in the bush? It seems like a vehicle problem mostly. Solution without a problem it seems.


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, thats was the exact point I was making in my first post, where you need cam you dont need FR, and vice versa.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 27, 2012)

Right, gotcha.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 27, 2012)

Seems appropriate in light of Free's post.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 28, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Does this look like the 1980's to you? Those went out of style years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They should make it spray on to get with the times.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 5, 2012)

Sptifire has it right.  This is a solution without a problem.  What is going to happen is that the new super duper FireX face paint is going to be a new form of PPE required for going out on all patrols to prevent facial burns in event of vehicle fire.  It wont come in any colors other than sand, so we'll all end up looking like Mexicans on patrol.


----------

